# Greetings from jedijeffp in Phoenix AZ



## jedijeffp (Jan 17, 2005)

I don't have much to say except hello! Here's some overall background:

I'm primarily a musician. I play piano, keyboards, guitar, bass guitar, stand-up acoustic bass and drums. I've played on a school orchestra, a jazz band, in my own garage band, in pit orchestras for 2 musicals ("Fiddler on the Roof" and "Bye Bye Birdie"), and played for 2.5 years in my church praise band.

In the past I've been pressed into service to setup sound and/or mix for high school musicals, school band recitals, outdoor block parties and church functions. 

I'm currently the sound engineer for my church. Our praise band is composed of 3 guitars, bass guitar, drums, hand percussion, piano, keyboard, organ, C-Melody sax, lead vocal, and 5 different background vocalists. I mix both FOH and monitors as well as sending 2 tracks to a second sound engineer who records the services digitally.

Jeff


----------



## scarlco (Jan 17, 2005)

Hey Jeff! Man, I loved Pheonix when I was there. Quite beutiful. Thought about moving out there...


----------



## avkid (Jan 17, 2005)

Hey there, welcome to controlbooth,I hope you can learn from us and teach us too!
-the OFFICIAL welcome wagon (part 1 of 2)


----------



## SuperCow (Jan 17, 2005)

You know, that rhymed!


poeticavkid said:


> I hope you can learn from us,
> and teach us too!
> The official welcome wagon,
> part one of two.



Nice little iambic diameter!


----------



## Peter (Jan 17, 2005)

LoL, sorry, I dont think i can rhyme this! 

However, welcome to CB.com! It sounds like you have ALOT of music experience! That is super cool, I wish I had more time to play music more, but my time is tied up other places (I play Clarinette, so it's not the easyest instrument to find a group to play with eather... :-( ) 

I have not ever been to Pheonix unfortunatly. (send me some tickets and I'd love to visit! I think your quite a bit warmer then where I live right now) (chalk up another new member from the US of A, down under had better get their act together to catch up here!)

Anyway, back on subject again, Welcome to Controlbooth.com I am looking forward to seeing your posts all arround the forums!

-the official welcome wagon part 2


----------



## Too_Tall (Jan 18, 2005)

Yay, someone else in the us of a


----------



## avkid (Jan 18, 2005)

"iambic diameter" I think it is Iambic pentameter, a meter in poetry, consisting of lines with five feet (hence "pentameter") in which the iamb is the dominant foot (hence "Iambic"). Iambic rhythms are quite easy to write in English and iambic pentameter is among the most common metrical forms in English poetry. Like the rest of the meters it has its origins in Greek poetry.(from free encyclopedia)


----------



## SuperCow (Jan 18, 2005)

But the penta in pentameter signifies that there are five, while there were only two in what you said.


----------



## Peter (Jan 18, 2005)

lol AHHHHHHhhhh The horror!!! It's like english class all over again! I am sorry guys, I cant really help out with what kinda poetry you are writing (I have never realy picked up on most stuff on english class)


----------



## propmonkey (Jan 18, 2005)

still the form is iambic pentameter


----------



## SuperCow (Jan 19, 2005)

Alright, I concede defeat! Actually, I hate poetry, so I really wouldn't be the one to consult! I have been known to let out groans whenever we do poetry.


----------



## len (Jan 19, 2005)

He didn't know he was a poet
But his feet sure showed it
They were Longfellows

The only other poem I can sort of remember is too dirty for distribution.

Welcome to ControlBooth!


----------

